# Moving toilet across room



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are going to have to post a picture of the layout and the floor joists---

You will be needing a new vent for the toilet,also.

Let us know your location as codes vary by location.


----------



## gregb (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks oh'mike I have attached a jpg drawing that is very rough but you can get the idea of what is there now and where the new location of the toilet is. You can see what I mean about making a "U" with the waste pipe from the new toilet location and then bringing the shower/sink into that "U" with a "Y" connection (I used green to represent the new pipe and red for the joists).

PS I am in Markham, ON


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks---That horse shoe bend is not very good---one of the licensed plumbers will correct me if I'm wrong--

Is there a reason that you can't go directly to the stack or the 3" pipe without adding a long loop?


----------



## gregb (Sep 3, 2011)

That would seem the logical thing to do except the "stack" is actually the 3" waste line running directly into a 90 degree bend which then heads down thru my 1st floor wall and into the waste line in the basement. I would need to cut off the 90 which would then require me to open up the wall in the middle of my living room. My thought was if I could connect to the existing run then I would save some major drywall and painting downstairs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be fine --leave the 90 alone --cut in a sanitary T as close as possible in the horizontal run.

You will need a 2" vent pipe on the toilet run. 

I don't think yo will have and problems.--Mike---


----------



## gregb (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Mike

I like the idea of cutting in a sanitary "T". I have included a picture of the area where I want to put the toilet. I have used a yellow flashlight to indicate where the waste line ends and takes the sharp (and tight to the floor) turn downwards to the basement. The flashlight/90 is 18" ahead of where the flange for the toilet needs to be plus between the toilet and the flashlight is a floor joist. If I cut in a "T" do you think that I will have a problem with the flow of waste...ie would it get clogged or would some of it head backwards towards my shower? I would still need to make some kind of angled turn to reach the "T". Would a "Y" be a better choice so that the flow sweeps towards the 90?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A Y would be a bit better than a sanitary t but the t will work just fine--also a long sweep 90 to make the bend.

When the floor is opened is the time to make the final decision--you need to see what structure is in the way and worked around,

Remember when you install the 3x3x2 T for the vent to roll the 2" inlet up so water doesn't sit in the vent pipe and slow down the flow.


----------



## gregb (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Mike...I will let you know how it goes


----------



## gregb (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Mike...you won't believe the troubles I'm having. Got all my parts together to move the toilet, opened up the floor and found a heating line running in the the joist space next to the plumbing line right where the new waste line needs to run!!! I was able to move the heating vent over about 4" but I think it is still to tight to properly run the new line. The joys of renovating an old house! I'll let you know what I end up doing...I may just leave the toilet where it originally was...I don't know at this point!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a drag----Post a picture if you decide it's worth a shot---

Might be a way--Mike---


----------

